# Nissan Juke Revealed Ahead of Geneva Auto Show Debut



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan has just released the first photos of the Juke crossover, which will slot in just underneath the Rogue in the Japanese automaker's lineup. Shown here in Euro-spec trim, we expect some changes when it arrives in the U.S., but not much. After all, Nissan wants this car to be a big change from the traditional crossover. We have to admit that the front headlights bulging off the hood and the massive fog lights are a tad excessive.

In fact, because it's more of a sub-compact crossover, Nissan is hoping to win-over small hatchback buyers, with a more versatile platform. The Juke is also likely to undercut other crossovers on the market, as it almost has to be priced well-below the $20,000 mark, otherwise it would compete with the Rogue.

The Juke will officially debut at the Geneva Auto Show on March 2nd, with the U.S.-spec model debuting at the New York Auto Show at the end of March. We'll bring you full info (at least on the Euro-spec model) on March 2nd.

More: *Nissan Juke Revealed Ahead of Geneva Auto Show Debut* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## kennyshafard (Feb 2, 2010)

*Huh?*

Am I the only one who finds the look of the Juke weirdly attractive? :idhitit:


----------



## maxbax2001 (Feb 14, 2010)

No man, I do too. And I think the biggest mod with these will be color-matched "hood" lamps. Can anyone add those with ps?


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 23, 2010)

I ove it too!!! It looks modern, is different from everything we are used to see...but it doesn't seems weird like many attempts of modernity in design!!! Nissan has done a great work!!!

After Qashqai...Juke is going to be a huge success!!!

Did you know why Juke didn't maintain the original Qazana name??? I'll answer: because here in Portugal...the word has a naughty meaning


----------



## pezar (Jan 30, 2010)

toovo1985 said:


> I ove it too!!! It looks modern, is different from everything we are used to see...but it doesn't seems weird like many attempts of modernity in design!!! Nissan has done a great work!!!
> 
> After Qashqai...Juke is going to be a huge success!!!
> 
> Did you know why Juke didn't maintain the original Qazana name??? I'll answer: because here in Portugal...the word has a naughty meaning


Car makers regularly change model names when something sounds funny. I know that the Toyota Yaris, for example, goes by about three different names. The 1st gen US Yaris was called Echo. I believe that it still is called Echo in a few other places. If you go to the international sites for some makers, and surf the prefab sites for individual countries, you will find name changes. With the tremendous variations in languages, they have to. An old joke notes that "Nova" (as in Chevy) could mean "no va" in Spanish, or "it doesn't go".


----------

